# cipellő



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Szerintetek a _cipellő _szó még használatos (bármilyen értelemben)?

Nálunk gyerekkoromban még ismert volt, de csak humoros/vicces értelemben használták a _cipő _helyett (ha jól emlékszem).

Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis!
A szó maga még létezik, de szerintem már majdnem túl választékos ahhoz, hogy használják. (De lehet, hogy ez csak pesszimizmus.) 
Nekem inkább a gyerekmeséket juttatja eszembe, bár mókás értelemben még a szüleim is használták (én legfeljebb azért nem, mert nem magyarul beszélünk itthon) és lehet, hogy ezért nem tűnik régiesnek.


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> A szó maga még létezik, de szerintem már majdnem túl választékos ahhoz, hogy használják. (De lehet, hogy ez csak pesszimizmus.)


Nem mind választékos, ami régies.
A 2006-os etimológiai szótáram szerint "elavulóban lévő szó". Szerintem is.


----------



## Torontal

Létezni létezik még a szó, de én is csak humoros vagy mesei kontextusban tudnám elképzelni, kedveskedően, női cipőre használva. Vajon használták valaha is "komolyan", vagy mindig benne volt ez a kedveskedő árnyalat?


----------



## AndrasBP

Valóban, a helyzet kicsit bonyolultabb annál, hogy a szó régies vagy elavult, mert a szó közismert, és bizonyos kontextusban mégis használják.



Torontal said:


> Vajon használták valaha is "komolyan", vagy mindig benne volt ez a kedveskedő árnyalat?


A már említett szótár (Zaicz Gábor) szerint a szó először "cipellős" alakban került a nyelvbe a latinból (első adat: 1380 körül), és később elvonással keletkezett a "cipellő" (1650 körül). Feltételezem, hogy ekkor még nem volt meg a "kedveskedő árnyalat", és teljesen "komoly" szó volt. Ez akkor változhatott meg, amikor a rövidebb "cipő" alak kezdte a hosszabb "cipellőt" kiszorítani.

Egyébként a szerb-horvátban a "cipela" az alapszó a cipőre, de nem tudom, hogy ugyanabból a latin forrásból vették-e át, vagy már a magyarból.


----------



## Zsanna

AndrasBP said:


> Nem mind választékos, ami régies.
> A 2006-os etimológiai szótáram szerint "elavulóban lévő szó". Szerintem is.


Az igaz, de nem zárja ki, hogy legyen olyan, ami igen. 
Egyébként pedig egy nyegle, csak a modern szlenget használó és ismerő egyén szerintem nemigen használná spontán, és nem csupán azért, mert régies, hanem azért, mert ez túl "komplikált" lenne a szótárába... Arról nem is beszélve, hogy valamennyi háttérismeret szükséges lenne hozzá. Persze ez is csak egy egyéni vélemény.

P.S. Az Értelmező Kéziszótár (1999-es kiadás) nem említi, hogy régies lenne, de a Tótfalusi-féle etimológiai szótár sem.


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> de a Tótfalusi-féle etimológiai szótár


Jó és érdekes meglátásnak tartom, hogy Tótfalusi szerint "ma a cipellő úgy él a köznyelvben, mintha a cipő kicsinyített származéka volna", pedig történetileg valójában az ellenkezője ment végbe.


----------



## Zsanna

Feltételezem, hogy nem a szó alakjára gondolt (hiszen azt ő is leírta előbb), hanem a jelentésére, a mai használatára.


----------



## AndrasBP

A "kicsinyített származék" egyértelműen a szó alakjára is utal.


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> A "kicsinyített származék" egyértelműen a szó alakjára is utal.


Majd megnézem, mit ír a részletes „A magyar nyelv történeti-etimológiai szótára“ (most nincs a "kezem alatt"), ha találok valami érdemlegeset, közlöm veletek. Egyelőre annyit, hogy Zaicz Gábor szerint a középkori latin _zippellus _olasz eredetű. Vagyis egy "latinosított" észak-itáliai szóról van szó. Ebben az esetben az -_ellus _(olasz -_ello_) végződés eredetileg nyilván kicsinyítő képző, de nem feltétlenül a magyar fül számára is, az atvétel idején.


----------

